# Chances of success?



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well I never thought I'd be in this position but I now have a 10 month old daughter and we are thinking about number 2.  Our little lady was conceived from a FET and I'm just wondering what are the chances of us conceiving naturally?  How long would you expect it to take?  Do your chances of conceiving naturally increase once you've had a baby even though that baby was conceived with help?  Does it make any difference that I had a C-section?  How long would you wait before you started seeking treatment again?  Is it likely that my endometriosis has returned and could cause problems?

How long is a piece of string!!!  Sorry, my mind is racing with questions

xx


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Josyl-
Welcome to the wonderful world of trying for number 2! Well, we are lucky that we are planning number TWO, aren't we?
The question regarding the chances of success can only really be answered by your fertility expert...as it depends on the reasons for needing tx in the first place.
Good luck!
X Hola


----------

